# Best Graphics card for I5 2400 below 4K



## jaicektm (May 2, 2011)

I would like to know the best graphics card for i5 2400 at a budget of 4K.
Also answer this query.. Intel H67 or Asus H67 mobos have HDMI port, DVI port .Then why a graphics card is needed in these mobos?


----------



## coderunknown (May 3, 2011)

get HD5670 512Mb for 500 bucks more. for 4k, you'll get HD4670, HD5570, GT240, GT430, GT440 (maybe). but none of these really justify their price. once you upp the graphics, all shows their limit. better spend your money wisely.

H-series board (HD67, H61) don't require a GPU. but the on-processor graphics is not suitable for gaming. old games will run just fine. but new games will suffer as you can't increase details without lowering resolution or vice versa. both way, it sucks.

P-series boards need dedicated GPU as they don't have any video out. but they support overclocking, which H-series boards lack.


----------



## NitrousNavneet (May 3, 2011)

What was the price of your NZXT M59?


----------



## jaicektm (May 3, 2011)

Sam said:


> get HD5670 512Mb for 500 bucks more. for 4k, you'll get HD4670, HD5570, GT240, GT430, GT440 (maybe). but none of these really justify their price. once you upp the graphics, all shows their limit. better spend your money wisely.
> 
> H-series board (HD67, H61) don't require a GPU. but the on-processor graphics is not suitable for gaming. old games will run just fine. but new games will suffer as you can't increase details without lowering resolution or vice versa. both way, it sucks.
> 
> P-series boards need dedicated GPU as they don't have any video out. but they support overclocking, which H-series boards lack.




Can u mention some popular games that could be handled by H67 board without a GPU.. ( I haven't played new games recently . My pc was P3 system bought 10years back)


----------



## furious_gamer (May 3, 2011)

Any game released before 2009. Most of the games require you to lower settings in order to play. So better get a 5670 for 4.5k and play games at med-high settings.


----------



## coderunknown (May 3, 2011)

NitrousNavneet said:


> What was the price of your NZXT M59?



around 4k (overpriced).



jaicektm said:


> Can u mention some popular games that could be handled by H67 board without a GPU.. ( I haven't played new games recently . My pc was P3 system bought 10years back)





furious_gamer said:


> Any game released before 2009. Most of the games require you to lower settings in order to play. So better get a 5670 for 4.5k and play games at med-high settings.



all games will run but newer game + high resolution = Slideshow FPS.

also jaicektm, 2500k & 2600k comes with HD3000 graphics. so can offer a bit more graphics power. but in the end, falls short of a discrete card. only beats super entry level GPU like HD5450 & GT430 or HD4670 sometimes.


----------



## jaicektm (May 3, 2011)

Sam said:


> around 4k (overpriced).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does this mean....
Also I want to know whether I will be able to play 2011 games With the following config
Proc - I5 2400
Mobo - Asus P8 H67 LE or Intel H67 BL
Ram - Corsair 4 gb
Gpu - HD 5670


----------



## furious_gamer (May 3, 2011)

jaicektm said:


> What does this mean....



FPS will be so poor, so that game will run like a slideshow of images.



jaicektm said:


> Also I want to know whether I will be able to play 2011 games With the following config
> Proc - I5 2400
> Mobo - Asus P8 H67 LE or Intel H67 BL
> Ram - Corsair 4 gb
> Gpu - HD 5670



Yes, you can. Please mention the resolution you are using.


----------



## jaicektm (May 3, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> FPS will be so poor, so that game will run like a slideshow of images.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you can. Please mention the resolution you are using.


I will be using Dell St 2220L Monitor as far as possible


----------



## furious_gamer (May 3, 2011)

Then it's ok. You can play games at med settings.


----------



## jaicektm (May 3, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> Then it's ok. You can play games at med settings.



Can u please clear "MED" settings..


----------



## furious_gamer (May 3, 2011)

medium.....


----------



## coderunknown (May 3, 2011)

jaicektm said:


> I will be using Dell St 2220L Monitor as far as possible



it is a 21.5" monitor. get the fast GPU you can afford if gaming is your top priority. cause i am using HD5670 & it already started showing its age. 1600X900 resolution & most games can't be run with everything set to high.

if you have not brought the PC already, spend a bit less on the proccy+mobo combo. for a 22", anything below HD6850 & it won't last long.


----------



## mitraark (May 3, 2011)

You can easily play Crysis 2 at 1280x720 with high settings.Although not Full HD  Looks more than good enough [ for the price] to me.


----------



## saswat23 (May 3, 2011)

have already bought ur rig ir planning to buy. If u r planning to buy then mention ur full budget so that we can help u get a better system.


----------



## jaicektm (May 4, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> have already bought ur rig ir planning to buy. If u r planning to buy then mention ur full budget so that we can help u get a better system.



 I am planning to buy a new pc
* this is my config*
Proc - Intel I5 2400
Mobo - Intel H67 BL or Asus P8H67 LE
RAM - Corsair 4gb(2x2gb)
HDD - WD or Seagate 500gb
DVD writer - LG 22x
Monitor - dell 22" st2220l OR sT 2220m
Cabinet - Zebronics Bijli
PSu - Coolermaster 500W

I need a good graphics card below 4k for this config.
I am not going to overclock.. just want to play games like gta 4, ...
No upgradation in near future ( 3 years)


----------



## furious_gamer (May 4, 2011)

look to play games in 20/22 incher, you at least need 5770 which costs around 7-7.5k. And for bare minimum you need a 5670, again which costs around 4.5k min. 

Now it's your choice. Get 5670, play games at medium settings at medium resolution(As per Sam's comment). Or get 5770, play games at good settings at decent resolution.


----------



## Cilus (May 4, 2011)

jaicektm, drop the idea of buying Cooler Master PSU. The extreme and GX series from them, which are actually present in most of the shops are of very bad quality. Chose PSu from Corsair, FSP, Seasonic etc.


----------



## jaicektm (May 4, 2011)

Coolermaster PSUs are bad?  
Then for my above config suggest a Good Psu..(Power Output- How much Watts) for runnning smoothly. 
Also Corsair PSU are costlier than others..
As per present status i wiill be prefering HD 5670 GPu.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 4, 2011)

FSP Saga II 500W @ 2.1k
Seasonic SII 430W @ 3k


----------

